# -29
.   ,   ,     ,      . -      2  ,     ,     ,      (,   ..)!? , , !

----------


## Svetishe

-29      ,       ,         .      ,   .           ,     ,     . -        .    ,    -   .       ,             ,    .

----------

,    -  ?         -29,       ,        .   , - ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,      .         .          ,       ,       1  .

----------

!

----------

,                ???        ,       ,      -

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------

?                    ()     ???        ,     ???     -2       ???        .....  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

" ",

----------

